Ask HN: When did medium.com introduce a soft paywall? - tmnvix
======
tmnvix
I just followed this link from the HN front page:
[https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/who-killed-the-junior-
deve...](https://medium.com/@melissamcewen/who-killed-the-junior-
developer-33e9da2dc58c)

I was greeted with a popup informing me that I had now read one of three free
stories.

------
enkiv2
It was introduced last August.

Most posts are not paywalled, because users need to apply to a partner program
and make sure their posts adhere to particular criteria in order to have the
option of putting their posts behind the paywall.

